# ACS Assessment of Electronics and Communication Engineering from VTU, Karnataka



## avinash_nair (Nov 27, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I have completed my BE in Electronics and Communication Engineering from VTU, Karnataka in 2009 and planning to apply for Australian PR in next couple of months. I have 6 years experience as an Oracle DBA, and 3 years experience as PeopleSoft and Weblogic Admin. 

I have couple of questions regarding my degree and work experience:

1. Can anyone with their experience advice on whether BE in ECE from VTU falls under ICT Major or ICT Minor? I have been going through many forums, but got conflicting information regarding this.

2. If my degree is found to be ICT minor, how many years would ACS deduct?

Any information on this would be highly appreciated.

Thanking in advance.

Avinash


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

avinash_nair said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have completed my BE in Electronics and Communication Engineering from VTU, Karnataka in 2009 and planning to apply for Australian PR in next couple of months. I have 6 years experience as an Oracle DBA, and 3 years experience as PeopleSoft and Weblogic Admin.
> 
> ...


For ECE mostly 4 years experience is deducted. It is assessed as ICT major but not highly relevant to nominated occupation so 4 years deduction.


----------



## avinash_nair (Nov 27, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> For ECE mostly 4 years experience is deducted. It is assessed as ICT major but not highly relevant to nominated occupation so 4 years deduction.


Thank you for the quick response. 

So I can't claim points for work experience since it is only 2 years. I have 65 points without my work experience. I am applying for Skilled Nominated Visa (Subclass 190), since that is only option for me as I am a Database Administrator.
What are my chances of receiving provincial nomination with 2 years of experience?

Thanks,
Avinash:confused2:


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

avinash_nair said:


> Thank you for the quick response.
> 
> So I can't claim points for work experience since it is only 2 years. I have 65 points without my work experience. I am applying for Skilled Nominated Visa (Subclass 190), since that is only option for me as I am a Database Administrator.
> What are my chances of receiving provincial nomination with 2 years of experience?
> ...


You have 65 points without work experience?? Do they include five points for SS??
Tell me your points distribution.


----------



## avinash_nair (Nov 27, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> You have 65 points without work experience?? Do they include five points for SS??
> Tell me your points distribution.


Below is the the breakup
Age 30
Ielts 10
Bachelor's degree 15
Provincial nomination 5
Also, I am planning to go for NAATI accreditation points 5

Total makes it 65

Thanks, 
Avinash


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

avinash_nair said:


> Below is the the breakup
> Age 30
> Ielts 10
> Bachelor's degree 15
> ...


Ok tell me about NAATI too as I am also considering that. Anyone got through it. How difficult it is?

About SS as database administrator is available only from victoria and SA, and for SA its special conditions write now and will open only after 1st July 2016. For victoria dont know but they are rejecting many candidates. Try a sol profile in some way as SS in sol listed occoations is usually at lower DIBP score.


----------



## avinash_nair (Nov 27, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Ok tell me about NAATI too as I am also considering that. Anyone got through it. How difficult it is?
> 
> About SS as database administrator is available only from victoria and SA, and for SA its special conditions write now and will open only after 1st July 2016. For victoria dont know but they are rejecting many candidates. Try a sol profile in some way as SS in sol listed occoations is usually at lower DIBP score.


NAATI is difficult and costly too. I am considering giving IELTS again to score 8 and above. If that does not work out then I will try NAATI accreditation. 

Even though database administration is my core competency, I have experience in other technologies/domain as well(PeopleSoft, Weblogic, OBIEE etc) , but I am finding it difficult to match those with SOL. May be I should be getting some professional help. 

What job code are you applying for? 

Thanks, 
Avinash


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

avinash_nair said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have completed my BE in Electronics and Communication Engineering from VTU, Karnataka in 2009 and planning to apply for Australian PR in next couple of months. I have 6 years experience as an Oracle DBA, and 3 years experience as PeopleSoft and Weblogic Admin.
> 
> ...


How can you have 9 years of exp after completing your BE in 2009?


----------



## avinash_nair (Nov 27, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> How can you have 9 years of exp after completing your BE in 2009?


6 years is my total experience. I have been working on peoplesoft and weblogic for last 3 years apart from the database administration. 

Thanks, 
Avinash


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

avinash_nair said:


> NAATI is difficult and costly too. I am considering giving IELTS again to score 8 and above. If that does not work out then I will try NAATI accreditation.
> 
> Even though database administration is my core competency, I have experience in other technologies/domain as well(PeopleSoft, Weblogic, OBIEE etc) , but I am finding it difficult to match those with SOL. May be I should be getting some professional help.
> 
> ...


Telecom engg 263311


----------



## avinash_nair (Nov 27, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Telecom engg 263311


I am going to talk to a consultant tomorrow. Let me see what all are my options.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

avinash_nair said:


> I am going to talk to a consultant tomorrow. Let me see what all are my options.


ACS considers ECE as ICT major but not closely related. Expect 4 years of deduction.


----------



## Darshanky (Dec 25, 2016)

Hey Avinash,

I've need your advise. I am in the same situation that you were in, few years ago!
I believe your experience in past can help me in future.

I hold BE (EC&E) degree from VTU, graduated in the year 2010. I have 6 years of experience as system administrator. 

With respect to your ACS assessement:

1. Was there any deduction/knockout in years of experience?
2. Whether your degree assessed as ICT major or Minor?

Regards,
Darshan


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

*Software engineer with ECE degree*

Hi All,

Below are my details 

B.Tech (ECE)
Software engineer experience more than 5 years.
Australia work experience - 1 year 
Age : 30

Could you please let me what i can apply for ACS assessment as Software engineer or should i go under another occupation


----------

